# My stash, pic heavy :)



## Gadook (May 17, 2009)

Welcome all and all to my traincase, it's small and puny, but I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hope you enjoy!

Where it all lives





Face products





Moistant chafing gel, Lore'al Telescopic mascara, Clear brow gel, Select moistercover NW20, Select cover-up NW20, lash curler, Pencil sharpner, Lore'al clear lipliner, brown and black e/l lore'al,Urban Decay-Honey e/l, Teddy and smolder e/l from mac.   






MSF in Soft and Gentle, Blot powder in light, MB in Dainty, Tippy blush






Brushes






Eye Products
Mac e/s pallet





Carbon, Nocturnelle, Bronze, Bold & Brazen, Soft Brown, Pandemonium, Concrete, Woodwinked, All That Glitters, Shroom, Grand Entrance, Idol Eyes, Sable, Satin Taupe, Jest, Vanilla






Mac Paintpots and gel eyeliners




Rubenesque, Blackground, Painterly, Blacktrack, Coastal scents e/l in truffle. 

Mac pigment samples




















Everyday Minerals E/S










Single E/S






And last but not least.... Lip products


----------



## SugarDaisy (May 17, 2009)

You have a nice size collection!


----------



## LaBruja760 (May 18, 2009)

I dig it! Good Job!


----------



## Gadook (May 18, 2009)

Thanks ladies


----------



## Boasorte (May 20, 2009)

I dont even have that much! I need to build up!


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 20, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## n_c (May 20, 2009)

Nice stash!


----------



## Gadook (May 20, 2009)

Thanx girls


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 20, 2009)

wow nice.. i like it


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thats a nice size collection you have the necessary items


----------

